# Theoretical question about sending



## blind0ne (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello, What if I'll for some reason would like to send the packet from my pc to another machine on the internet, but right before sending it out of my datagram i'll delete the src ip, or will set is to any other ip, but not the ip of the sender, will this datagram find the destination which was set in this packet? Will someone check this src field?

Thank you. Peace


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 5, 2022)

IP address spoofing - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

